# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Bamboo structure

## JB1

I'm in Bali at the moment, Here's a bamboo gazebo on steriods.     
Massive structure and very well suited to the conditions. It's hot outside and cool underneath.   
I guess the top of the roof is about 10m. 
The bamboo are held together using bamboo pins. Quite amazing when you think about it.  
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marc

Love it. :2thumbsup:

----------

